# Dog behaviour to my Bitch



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

This may sound either really dumb, really simple, or just plain daft but.

My Bitch Becka 13 mo at training class has all the male dogs going absolutely wild for her. She is not in heat but gets them all worked up. She is not the only Bitch in the class but she is the only one that gets this reaction. 

It has been going on for a we while now but last night one of the other rotti's tried to mount her (much to the handlers horror). 

I was just wondering as the the why's of this or if I just have a tease of a Bitch?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Has she had her first heat yet?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sure some of the breeders will chime in, and I'd like to hear more about silent heats and pre-heat (I don't know what it's called, but I'm referring to the week or so before bleeding when the bitch's hormones have kicked in).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking too, pre-heat or whatever it's called. Lola the pug puppy just had her first heat, but the male dogs were interested, make that, very interested, in her for a good week beforehand. (She is actually getting spayed today).


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Her first heat cycle ended at the end of april, so I don't think it can be pre-heat, or at least I really hope it is not!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It may just be her personality as a dog. It would be unusual for her to be in pre heat or heat again. BUT is there a chance she's in false pregnancy? The timing seems about right since her first heat ended at the end of April. Is she showing any signs of physical change?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

To be honest I would not know what to look for in a false pregnancy, but there are no outward changes that I can tell. I am hoping (and thinking) that it is just the way she acts. I would not surprise me .

It just funny to watch the Male dogs in the class when she goes by, and the handlers try to catch them while to off lead work he he he........ 

(I should say most of handlers are very experienced and the trainer is aware of what is going on)


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

You might want to pose this question to the breeders on the forum. However, I've noticed with my bitch, that sometimes the boys are _really_ interested in her, and sometimes they're not. I suspect they're responding to some hormone changes that I can't smell, whether it's pre-heat, silent heat, or whatever. I'm still waiting for her to come into season, and every time the boys start acting up around her, I get hopeful that she's going to go into heat. But so far they've all been false alarms.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe the other dogs reckon she's just a bloody good looking sheila?
In other words, maybe she's a supermodel in the doggie world?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Maybe the other dogs reckon she's just a bloody good looking sheila?


That was going to be my thought!AHAHAH

I know that one of my friend's had a dog that was......well a little bit, ok a LOT of a tramp....and BOY OH BOY did all the boys no it!HAHAHAHA Even when she had only gone thru one heat and hadnt had any pups she didnt even have to look at them first it was like they all knew that no matter if it was the first or last day of her heat she would let them do what ever they wanted!!:tongue:


----------

